# Cedar hedge?



## Spencer (Jan 17, 2003)

Help.
I need alittle info about a cedar hedge.
I have a 15 foot cedar hedge around my backyard providing great privacy. I was told to trim it mid-summer, however I did not get to it.
Do you think it is too late to give it a good trim now?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Cedars are one of those very hardy plants that you just can't kill.

I would suggest that you go ahead and giive it a trim. i have heard that the Fall is the best time to do any type of pruning, transplanting etc. since the sap is now traveling down to the root ball.

I would try it. It probably won't hurt the plant.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Maxpower.
I appreciate your opinions.
Just one thing though, I have a hard time of thinking of these 15 foot trees as plants? Ha


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Massive and minor Cedars are a part of our lives out here.

They are EVERYWHERE!  

Cut em back whenever you want. They WILL grow back. Bigger than ever!

Just so long as they have a good supply of water.

Trust me on this.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

It becomes more of an issue when the hedge is mature (20 years+) and you have to hack off five or six feet off the top. By the way, check your local community newspaper. Many places have a free pick-up service for hedge clippings (as is the case in Ottawa-Gatineau). Apparently cedars are used in all kinds of refined materials.


----------

